# WTB: Rolex 1680 Red Sub



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

*WTB: Rolex 1680 Red Sub*


View Advert


WTB Rolex 1680 Red Sub - can include a trade of my '67 meters first 5513 (almost full set) with cash your way




*Advertiser*




Xantiagib



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£0.01



*Category*

Wanted


----------

